# Introducing CANADIAN SKIMMER COMPANY Line of Protein Skimmer - Support Canadian SmBiz



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Introducing Canadian Skimmer Company Line of Protein Skimmer - comes with Italian SICCE PSK1000 or PSK1200 needle wheel skimmers. Three outstanding models CSC150, CSC250, CSC450 Models. Comes in stylish white body and Italian SICCE pump.


Available order online for Canada Wide Shipping or Buy it and pickup locally in GTA.


http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=csc













































*See ALSO*

50% off all New Life Spectrum, Large Fish Formula (all 3 sizes).
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39482

New Shipment of Reef Nutrition has arrived - Live Copepods, Rotifers and alot more fd 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39337


----------

